# Fat AND muscular, hot or not?



## squeezablysoft (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm still trying to decide how I feel about those beefy big guys who have tons of muscle and are super strong but also are round and have a thick layer of soft blubber covering those hard muscles. As opposed to the more out of shape fat guys who have low muscle tone and are mostly just pure soft, jiggling fat. How do y'all feel about em, Fellow BHM Fans?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 8, 2018)

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm still trying to decide how I feel about those beefy big guys who have tons of muscle and are super strong but also are round and have a thick layer of soft blubber covering those hard muscles. As opposed to the more out of shape fat guys who have low muscle tone and are mostly just pure soft, jiggling fat. How do y'all feel about em, Fellow BHM Fans?


It depends on your own personal taste. There are people who prefer the first kind and there also people who like the second kind. It's very similar to us as FAs and FFAs. And all those tastes are valid and then should be respected!!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 8, 2018)

Both types are appealing, but my personal preference definitely leans towards the big soft jiggly type  Something about em just gets to me


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 8, 2018)

I love them. The muscle chubs are the coolest, sexiest bhm’s ever. I can’t get enough of me!!


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 8, 2018)

LeoGibson said:


> I love them. The muscle chubs are the coolest, sexiest bhm’s ever. I can’t get enough of me!!



And you're so modest too!


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm on team 'soft and squishy'! =p


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 8, 2018)

squeezablysoft said:


> And you're so modest too!


I know, right! So many great qualities from the muscle chubs!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 8, 2018)

loopytheone said:


> I'm on team 'soft and squishy'! =p


I knew I wasn't the only girl here with good taste


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2018)

The soft squishy kind can turn my head, not going to lie. I can admire the muscle chubs in an abstract way, and I think it is a pretty cool way to live, but they don't cause that involuntary attention that the butterballs do.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 8, 2018)

In truth though, from my personal experience. I think the soft all over does seem to garner more attention and attraction from most ffa’s (especially younger ones)while the gay and bi fa’s tend to have a greater appreciation for the muscle chubs. That’s just my own anecdotal evidence though.


----------



## jakemcduck (Jun 8, 2018)

I used be muscly chub, but I seem to be transitioning to all jiggly chub. And the jiggly chub seems to be piling up fast much faster than it used to.


----------



## Blackbean (Jun 9, 2018)

`


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 9, 2018)

jakemcduck said:


> I used be muscly chub, but I seem to be transitioning to all jiggly chub. And the jiggly chub seems to be piling up fast much faster than it used to.


Not a bad change if you ask me


----------



## jakemcduck (Jun 9, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Not a bad change if you ask me



It's getting harder to control it. The more it piles up the more I want. Now if only my wardrobe expanded along with my the rest of me.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm not gay, but I love the "total jiggly flab" thing. I've posted this before but I saw a fat young couple splashing around at a pool not long ago, both of them having the time of their lives. When they got out, they both walked the stone path to the hotel past me holding hands and both their bathing suits looked a little too small, and they were spilling out, rolls and folds and bulges bouncing. Warmed my heart, wanted to hug them both.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 9, 2018)

jakemcduck said:


> Now if only my wardrobe expanded along with my the rest of me.


Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 9, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> I'm not gay, but I love the "total jiggly flab" thing. I've posted this before but I saw a fat young couple splashing around at a pool not long ago, both of them having the time of their lives. When they got out, they both walked the stone path to the hotel past me holding hands and both their bathing suits looked a little too small, and they were spilling out, rolls and folds and bulges bouncing. Warmed my heart, wanted to hug them both.



What I'm saying is I admire BHM, but am more drawn to the ones with hanging rolls, jiggly moobs and who look like they play a lot of video games.


----------



## agouderia (Jun 10, 2018)

Fat AND muscular - hot, hot, hot - swoon!

I totally am in the big bear camp - maybe because I've got a pretty robust build myself. (How am I supposed to take any guy seriously, whose shoulders are narrower than mine??) 
Then again, I'll of course take any jiggly butterball over the type of toothbrush or broomstick man which is so pervasive these days. So off-putting!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 10, 2018)

Imagine your post, but with this following substitutions:
_
Then again, I'll of course take any* thin person* over the type of *overweight* man which is so pervasive these days. So off-putting!_

Now, imagine it as applied to a woman:

_Then again, I'll of course take any *gym-going, salad eating hottie* over the type of *fat cow *which is so pervasive these days. So off-putting!_

Putting down anyone for their appearance, whatever their appearance isn't cool, here or out in the world. 

_"If you can't say anything nice, say nothing at all." Mom_


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 10, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Imagine your post, but with this following substitutions:
> _
> Then again, I'll of course take any* thin person* over the type of *overweight* man which is so pervasive these days. So off-putting!_
> 
> ...




I’d like to
Point out that your revision of the prior post is exactly what we are exposed to every day. Dimensions is that safe place to celebrate if we are fat if we love those that are fat and all that goes along with that. This is our online Brigadoon. While I appreciate your thoughts that all sizes deserve respect. This is a place where we like the fattys. My guy was a big guy all over, Furry and wide. He was just delightful for me. If I passed 20 stick thin men on the street I would look at them sadly and not be attracted to them at all. That is my prerogative. And if I wish to express that opinion this is the place to do it.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2018)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Imagine your post, but with this following substitutions:
> _
> Then again, I'll of course take any* thin person* over the type of *overweight* man which is so pervasive these days. So off-putting!_
> 
> ...



You're adding insults into the second interpretation that weren't there agouderia's post at all. She never said anything nasty about thin people, she just expressed her preferences. If here isn't the place you can safely express your preferences for BHM without anyone getting offended, I literally have no idea where is.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jun 11, 2018)

I love muscle and fat, but I like them...distinctly? Some men become tanks when they are fat and muscular, and though they look very wide, they are hard. Instead of abs, they get one big hard keg.

My preference is when there is key muscle tone, but the rest is soft. Love me some arm and leg muscle, but the belly needs to be soft and pliable.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 11, 2018)

First, I think all types of BHM are attractive. I'm a wrestling fan and I can think of quite a few guys who fit into this post description. Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt, and Heavy Machinery for starters. And they're all attractive in their own ways, which is great. Variation is the spice of life after all.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 21, 2018)

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm still trying to decide how I feel about those beefy big guys who have tons of muscle and are super strong but also are round and have a thick layer of soft blubber covering those hard muscles. As opposed to the more out of shape fat guys who have low muscle tone and are mostly just pure soft, jiggling fat. How do y'all feel about em, Fellow BHM Fans?


Yeah, I'd like to hear some answers to this question.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 21, 2018)

So, after reading through all the posts thus far, there may be hope for me yet around here!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 21, 2018)

It’s like all things. Someone likes whatever it is you are. It’s just a matter of getting those two people together!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 21, 2018)

LeoGibson said:


> It’s like all things. Someone likes whatever it is you are. It’s just a matter of getting those two people together!


That's the ticket!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 21, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> First, I think all types of BHM are attractive. I'm a wrestling fan and I can think of quite a few guys who fit into this post description. Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt, and Heavy Machinery for starters. And they're all attractive in their own ways, which is great. Variation is the spice of life after all.


Seems lik there are more and more things to like about you, Babs!


----------

